# Wellness Puppy Food



## Deuce'sMom (Jul 4, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with the above puppy food? We tried Royal Canin but it seemed to cause very loose stools. A friend recommended Wellness and the ingredients list looks far more natural. Anyone's suggestions?


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

I think the stools from regular Wellness would be worse. Barley is usually the culprit.

Cherri


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never fed puppy food to my dogs. i do use Wellness kibble and cans. we also mix in cooked chicken and raw ground beef. how old is your pup? did you switch foods gradually? before Wellness we used Natural Balance kibble and cans. one day our Shep decided not to eat it. we switched to Wellness and he's been eating it ever since. our Grey Hound likes it also.


----------



## sutton c. (Sep 20, 2013)

We just switched our 3 month old gsd over from blue buffalo wilderness to wellness core puppy and she is doing great on it. the BB gave her loose stool off and on but none of that on Wellness. the only issue now is that she seems bored with it. she ate it great for about the first week and now she just seems bored with it. A lady at the dog park recommended Annamaet. thats wht she feeds her female gsd. might try that next?


----------



## kirsten (Jun 25, 2013)

My puppy eats wellness core puppy. She is doing great on it. I tried a few other brands first that didn't seem to agree with her as much as the wellness does. Make sure you switch foods over slowly.


----------



## GermanShepherdDog (Mar 26, 2012)

I have heard both good and bad. It's a pretty good dog food and definitely better than any store bought junk that you can buy. Have you tried feeding Acana?


----------



## kirsten (Jun 25, 2013)

I ended up switching my puppy from the core to Fromms grain free after seeing how much she had to be fed of the core. It was saying 5-6 cups. Seems like so much! I feed her 4 cups of the Fromms. She seems to be a good weight even though she wants to eat more. She is a piggy. Fromms made her stool way more firm too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

